# Bronzer for NC 35/40-42 Skin?



## Pikahime (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi everyone!
	So I'm having a problem with bronzers. I'm about an NC 35/40 in the Winter and and NC42 in the summertime.  I like to contour my face and nose as well as bring a bit of warmth to it sometimes when I look washed out.  However, all of the Bronzers I have either have shimmer in them, look very orange on my skin or make my face look muddy, even when used with a light hand.  Does anyone have any bronzer suggestions, preferably a matte bronzer for my skintone?


----------



## sagehen (Mar 6, 2013)

NYX, MAC and Guerlain (in order of cost) make matte bronzers that show up on dark skin and have no shimmer. I an NC50-ish and I use NYX Matte Bronzer in Deep Tan, MAC in Matte Bronze and Guerlain in Ebony (I think that's the name - it's No.8)

  	Also, CoverGirl Queen Collection has three bronzers which appear to have shimmer but it does not translate on the to the face, for me: I use Ebony Bronze, the darkest one. You might want to look at that one or Brown Bronze.

  	All are available on the ground in some locations, and online if you can't get it on the ground.

  	Also, I believe there is a thread called "Bronzer for the Bronzed" somewhere in this forum - take a look at that. I saw some other suggestions.


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 6, 2013)

Mac, NYX, Too Faced(I think), Benefit and NARS make good ones


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 8, 2013)

I was at the Estee Lauder counter yesterday and they had some new bronzers that were really pretty with not a lot of shimmer.


----------



## pinkpaint (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm an NC42 and I've been using Nars Casino for a couple years. It isn't orange and it looks pretty matte on me. I really like it


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 13, 2013)

^ Everything she said.  Casino is awesome.  Works as a contour, but still warm enough to wear traditionally too.


----------

